# Are you a weeaboo?



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

> Someone who is obsessed with Japan/Japanese Culture/Anime, etc. and attempts to act as if they were Japanese, even though they're far from it. They use Japanese words but usually end up pronouncing them wrong and sounding like total *******s. You can find alot of these ******s clogging up the forums of Gaia Online, hanging out in the international aisle of the supermarket, or crowding the manga section of your local bookstore. Synonym of wapanese.
> I told that weeaboo girl over there that Inuyasha sucks. She slapped me across the face and proceded to cuss me out in Japanese.





> 1. Any self-proclaiming anime fan who alienates themselve from their own society and assimilate into the Japanese culture from which they know little-to-none about; using their so-called anime knowledge as a guide, which destined them to ultimate failure in assimilation. 2. A special breed of anime fans who put Japan on a pedastol and prefer them over any other countries in terms of multimedia, courtship, etc... (E.g. prefer Japanese/Asian sprouses, prefer J-music > Amer. music, wanna live and die Japan, etc...) As far as anime goes, they know only little. For example, the average weeaboo knows only americanized anime; preferly uncut with jap. audio and eng. subs ( E.g. Naruto, DBZ, Bleach, Haruhi Suziyama, Lucky Star, etc...) and memorized every japanese song from their favorite shows.
> 
> Note: Anybody who watches some anime and reads manga are not weeaboos. Those who go over-broaded with their anime, hentai, and pocky obsession are.
> A classic example of a weeaboo's presence on the net, this unknown 16-year-old girl's rant about Miyavi:
> ...


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Weeaboo


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Sometimes...


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I love anime and all that fun stuff, but I don't go overboard with it. Hearing an english speaking person use Kawaii,Desu,Chan etc in public annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A Weeawhat?


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

No not really. I actually sort of get turned off when people start weeabooin out. I actually like anime but I tend to leave my obsession of it to just watching it.


----------



## tidbit (May 13, 2015)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> I love anime and all that fun stuff, but I don't go overboard with it. Hearing an english speaking person use Kawaii,Desu,Chan etc in public annoys the crap out of me.


^This.

I took a Japanese class last semester and I had to drop out because of all the weeaboos. The most annoying subculture I've ever encountered. Makes me almost embarrassed to like anime/manga sometimes.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

After thinking about it for a bit, I think I might be weeaboo. I adore the hell out of Super Pochaco seriously, I love Super Pochaco unconditionally, she's the best thing ever!

Wow, I never thought I'd be a weeaboo. I'm scared


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

ill always remember that 300 pound white girl in Tokyo trying to teach me how to pronounce the word "karate".


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i don't fit that description, but what the hell. YES I AM ONE.

also i love how “ai****eiru” is bleeped out on here. YOUR CENSORSHIP CANNOT STOP MY FORBIDDEN WEEABOO LOVE!!!!<3


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> i don't fit that description, but what the hell. YES I AM ONE.
> 
> also i love how "ai****eiru" is bleeped out on here. YOUR CENSORSHIP CANNOT STOP MY FORBIDDEN WEEABOO LOVE!!!!<3


so how does this work, you aren't the right kind of asian? you ever been called out by someone japanese over it?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No, I would not say I am, though I am interested in Japanese culture, culture that is not just anime. I do like/have watched some anime but I'm not a huge fan. I've kind of always been interested in East Asian culture/art/architecture etc though to the point where I'm not sure how that started, goes back longer than I can remember :con

I was basically a Finnish weaboo for a short time in my early teens though. Got really into Finland because of a couple of bands I liked, learnt a few words, and was basically all about Finland for several months to a year. Bit random but I was very unhappy growing up because of **** going on at school so I was all about escapism.



bad baby said:


> i don't fit that description, but what the hell. YES I AM ONE.
> 
> also i love how "ai****eiru" is bleeped out on here. YOUR CENSORSHIP CANNOT STOP MY FORBIDDEN WEEABOO LOVE!!!!<3


aiѕhiteru

I have magic skillz


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I wouldn't say I am. I've never watched Anime in my life. I do like some Japanese things/ people though like the 2002 FIFA World Cup, Zelda and Kei Nishikori.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> so how does this work, you aren't the right kind of asian? you ever been called out by someone japanese over it?


meh, what is there to call out? it's not like i go around pretending to japanese people that i know a lot about their culture or anything. sometimes i will use japanese words in my forum posts and such, but that is just what makes sense in the context (and mostly when im typing in chinese because the kanji just flows so much better... seriously, most of the popular chinese memes these day come from some weird japanese transliteration. maybe in another 2000years the chinese language will evolve into a sub-dialect of japanese or something...). and anyway all that "kawaii desu" crap is just so much fail. instead of a nipponophile, you sound like an idiot when you talk like that.

and fwiw i was an anglophile and an italophile way before i discovered anime and manga...and then there was no turning back.....heh....



Persephone The Dread said:


> No, I would not say I am, though I am interested in Japanese culture, culture that is not just anime. I do like/have watched some anime but I'm not a huge fan. I've kind of always been interested in East Asian culture/art/architecture etc though to the point where I'm not sure how that started, goes back longer than I can remember :con
> 
> I was basically a Finnish weaboo for a short time in my early teens though. Got really into Finland because of a couple of bands I liked, learnt a few words, and was basically all about Finland for several months to a year. Bit random but I was very unhappy growing up because of **** going on at school so I was all about escapism.
> 
> ...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope.

I like anime and some things of Japanese culture but not even close to a level that would make me a weeaboo.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm probably not a weeaboo going by the definitions but I call myself one anyways 'cause it's a fun sounding word and has nicely negative connotations.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> meh, what is there to call out?


amma let my boi franku take this






"getting a body pillow and masturbating to animated 13 year old girls, doesn't make you japanese"

sorry, but it had to be said ]=3



> it's not like i go around pretending to japanese people that i know a lot about their culture or anything. sometimes i will use japanese words in my forum posts and such, but that is just what makes sense in the context (and mostly when im typing in chinese because the kanji just flows so much better... seriously, most of the popular *chinese memes* these day come from some weird japanese transliteration. maybe in another 2000years the chinese language will evolve into a sub-dialect of japanese or something...).


say wuut?! they must be danker than umami itself Dx



> and anyway all that "kawaii desu" crap is just so much fail. instead of a nipponophile, you sound like an idiot when you talk like that.
> 
> and fwiw i was an anglophile and an italophile way before i discovered anime and manga...and then there was no turning back.....heh....


I dunno if i'm any kind of phile, I think I sometimes envy people who really get into a particular hobby/thing. I just seem to be into a huge random selection of guff.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

you called

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

tabbytab said:


> you called


i like family guy


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Surly Wurly said:


> amma let my boi franku take this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

naw I am not


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Definetly not. :no


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

God no. I wish I could talk about my interest in anime with people and maybe introduce people to it or try to meet people who already like it, but thanks to weeaboos, I am now worried they will assume I add random (often inaccurate) japanese words to my sentences, obsess about everything Japanese, have fetishes that even _I_ would consider cringe worthy, believe stupid s*** like katanas are indestructible and have the cutting properties of lightsabers and have a virtual girlfriend


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> amma let my boi franku take this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the vid totally reminds me of that episode of gintama where hijikata gets a cursed katana and turns into an otaku. as a weeaboo i think im supposed to be offended so uhhhh yea let's go with that.. although i did burst out laughing when he got hit by those ninja stars.

(said with lots of heavy breathing)

random selection of guff(?):


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Anime fans have scared the hell out of me. I still have a hard time trying to watch any anime because I formed such a distaste for it from being surrounded by in-your-face fanatics who made me despise all of it. And I know that's completely unfair to a legitimate art form, but it's like when you eat a meal and get food poisoning and then can't eat that food again for a while.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Weaboos are some of the most terrifying people I have encountered. A lot of them make assumptions about my personality based off the fact that I'm Asian and expect me to act like their favorite anime characters only to find out that I'm not a stereotypical submissive girl. My stubbornness and quick temper comes as a shock to them. So I try to avoid them.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

proud to say i'm not


----------



## Fled From Nowhere (Jun 4, 2015)

I find it absolutely shocking to encounter in this particular kind of forum this high number of weeaboo-haters...


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

Nope, any type of weeaboo literally deserves to lock themselves away from the internet. They truly are perhaps the most annoying types of people I have ever seen, me being a furry and seeing all the annoying furries literally that means a lot. Im tired of these kids my age denouncing their own culture, and obsessing over another they truly do not know **** about.

A Video on why I hate Weeaboos


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Nah, I'm a peeaboo


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I think the term "weeaboo" is widely misused nowadays. Countless times people will rip you apart just for liking something that happens to be japanese. People really need to stop throwing it around all willy-nilly.

That aside, there's nothing more cringe worthy than seeing someone screeching in broken japanese in public. Granted, I can go a bit overboard over something that I like, but I still have self-control and a functioning brain (and will mostly likely never freak out in public).


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> *the vid totally reminds me of that episode of gintama where hijikata gets a cursed katana and turns into an otaku. *as a weeaboo i think im supposed to be offended so uhhhh yea let's go with that.. although i did burst out laughing when he got hit by those ninja stars.
> 
> (said with lots of heavy breathing)


W334800 3XTR3ME xD xD xD



> random selection of guff(?):


oh! that was so beautiful! can we have an SAS new age dance class? i want everyone to smell my spirit <3


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> W334800 3XTR3ME xD xD xD


you sure catch on quick 1337 h4x0r



> oh! that was so beautiful! can we have an SAS new age dance class? i want everyone to smell my spirit <3


get lost, ya'll can fart chanel no5 roses for all i care but i aint sniffin nebody's butt yo


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

bad baby said:


> you sure catch on quick 1337 h4x0r


B^.



> get lost, ya'll can fart chanel no5 roses for all i care but i aint sniffin nebody's butt yo


i dont keep my spirit there, its located in my perineum.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------

